# The "New" JIG-WOBBLER



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, there has been the Banjo Minnow, The Helicopter Lure, The Flying Minnow (I think that's what it was called? Looks like a squid type plastic bait that when released goes forward), and a few others I am not mentioning... Now I just saw the Jig Wobbler on Youtube....Looks like another $ producing bait, and like most others if it comes this way...I'll try it:reallycrying:doh:letsdrink I have tried all the above except the Banjo and have only caught fish on theHurricane Lure.

What do ya'll think???Just about anything will catch a fish but consistancy is the key:letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I've caught fish on the banjo minnow. The helicopter lure looks like a line twister.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I went to the jig wobbler website and watched the videos. I'm always a little skeptical when they are on a "private" body of water. Granted they were catching bass, but would something like that work on the rivers around here? Who knows. I'll probaly give it a try. The Banjo Minnow was one of my favorite baits, but they don't work well in the river current. I was actually going to buy this new jig wobbler on their website, but the website was having issues.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive caught countless bass n redfish on a banjo minnow

ive always wanted to throw a big one to a cobia, i bet he couldnt resist it


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

banjo minnows work!!!


----------

